

Ask HN: Your Early Twenties - throwaa

New grad here. I've got some opportunities lined up but nothing firm yet; Worst case scenario I will continue working on my things which have some passive income.<p>I'm curios to how your early twenties were.
In terms of going in to "the real world", getting a job etc..
Were you clueless? If not what were your options?
======
jmduke
Speaking as a new grad: I've got a job lined up, but by no means does that
mean I'm not clueless. I feel like I was handed my diploma, and suddenly the
door behind me closed and in front of me a dozen doors opened, each leading to
a dozen more.

The sum of my knowledge and experience feels more proportionally infinitesimal
than ever before. The last time I felt like this was my second week of
undergrad, which predated the best four years of my life, so moving forward
I'm incredibly scared and incredibly excited.

